# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  دورة : كيف تتعامل مع الله !؟

## سمــو ذاتــي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

، وبه نستعين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
وخاتم النبيين ، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، أما بعد :





كيف تتعامل مع الله ؟! 
أهم سؤال من الممكن أن نسمعه في حياتنا كلها ؟!!
لأن الله هو أهم من نحيا معه في هذا الكون ،

.،

الله هو أجل اسم ، و الله هو أجمل مسمى لهذا الاسم 
لن نجد في حياتنا من يعاملنا أفضل منه
ولن نجد أحداً أحن ولا ألطف ولا أرحم من الله بنا إذا تعامل معنا

.،

ولكن الغريب أننا لانشعر بذلك!
مع انه في كل يوم يتعامل معنا الله بأنواع كثيرة
من التعامل الحسن .
مرة يسترنا ، ومرة يفرحنا ، ومرة يرحمنا
مرة يعطينا ، ومرة يسقينا.
هو الغني عنا ونحن الفقراء إليه .
(يا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنتُمُ الْفُقَرَاء إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ )

هو خالقنا والمتفضل علينا، لذا وجب علينا
أن نعرف كيف نتعامل معالله ؟!
كيف نجيد التعامل مع الله في الأمور الدقيقة ؟!
كيف نتعامل مع الله اذا سترنا
كيف نتعامل مع الله اذا توكلنا عليه ؟
كيف نتعامل مع الله اذا حان الليل ؟
كيف نتعامل مع الله اذا رزقنا ؟

.،

يسرنا في قسم " الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية " أن نطرح
سلسلة حلقات برنامج كيف تتعامل مع الله ؟!

 
وفي كل حلقة سيدور حوار ونقاش بين العضوات الفاضلات
"ويمكن للجميع المشاركة " حول الحلقة التي تجيب على تساؤل
في مجال التعامل مع الله ، وما مدى الاستفادة من الحلقة ؟ ، كذلك 
سيتم تبادل الخبرات والنصائح للوصول إلى الفائدة المرجوة من 
هذا الموضوع ، كما سيتم تزويد الموضوع الأساسي بروابط
الحلقات التي سيتم طرحها في القسم .

 

نرجوا منكن التفاعل معنا ، فمشاركتكن تفيدنا وتثرينا
جعلنا الله واياكن ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


.،
*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

وهنا جدول الحلقات ومواعيد طرحها |~

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

روابـــط الحلقات التي يتم طرحها في القســـم 

.،.


الحلقة الثانــية ~ ماذا تعرف عن الله ؟!

من هنــــــــــــــا

الحلقة الثالثـــة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا رحمك ؟!

من هنـــــــــــــا

الحلقة الرابعة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا غضب؟!

من هنــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الخامسة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا رضي؟!

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة السادسة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا أحبك؟!

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة السابعة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا سترك؟!

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الثامنة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا كلمته ؟!

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة التاسعة~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا لم يستجب لك ؟!


من هنــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة العاشرة ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا دخلت بيته ؟!

من هنــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الحادية عشر ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا عبدته ؟!

من هنــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الثانية عشر ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا توكلت عليه ؟!

من هنــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الثالثة عشر ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا ابتلاك ؟!


من هنـــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الرابعة عشر ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا استحى منك ؟!

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الحلقة الخامسة عشر ~ كيف تتعامل مع الله إذا صلى عليك ؟!

من هنــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

جزاك الله خيرا 

فكرة رائعة يا سمو ذاتي، ولا عجب .. لكي عهد مع الإبداع

بإذن الله سأكون معكم في أجمل وقفاتنا الحياتية

ونحن في معية الله الواحد الأحد،,


وياريت توضحي لي كيفية المشاركة..

لم أجد الروابط

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

أسئلة مهمة يجب أن نقف أمامها:


كيف اتعامل مع الله في حال سترني؟

كيف اتعامل مع الله إذا غضب جلا وعلا؟


اقشعر بدني وخفق قلبا ولجا.. أمام من دخلوا لدين الله أفواجا... :27:  لأنهم رأوا ألوف مؤلفة من المسلمين تزاحموا في مجلس من مجالس الذكر والعضة..

....

أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك..

شكرا غاليتنا .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..

فعلا انسجمت وقمت بإعادة المقطع أكثر من مرة..


سبحان الله .. شعرت بنفحات شهر رمضان المبارك تسري في الأجواء من حولي.. إنها مشاعر الإيمانيات.. ولذة التقرب إلى الله .. 


إلى اللقاء في الموعد القام إن شاء الله

----------


## حور العين 12

ما شاء الله 

مبدعة با اختي

وجزاك الله خيرا وللمشاركات

مشاركة بإذن الله

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

حبيبتي واختي الغالية ~ فتاة ليبيا ..

بارك الله فيكِ كونك السباقة إلى المشاركة في الدورة ..

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يتقبل منا ومنكم 

والدورة هي تعاون بيني وبين أخواتي الفاضلات Gala UAE و ربيع القلوب ..

\

بالنسبة للمشاركة 

ان شاء الله سيتم طرح حلقة من البرنامج كل 3 ايام

وتم طرح جدول بعناوين الحلقات وتاريخ طرح كل حلقة ..

الطرح سيكون في موضوع منفصل بكل حلقة في القسم ولكن سيتم تزويد هذا الموضوع بروابط مواضيع الحلقات

حتى يسهل على العضوات الفاضلات متابعة الحلقات بالتسلسل ودون مشقة البحث ..

\

عندما يتم طرح الحلقة ، سنكون باشتياق لمشاركة العضوات الفاضلات وبانتظار تعليقاتهن على الحلقة 
وسنسعد بكل حرف يثرين به الحلقة ، وسيكون هناك وسام ان شاء الله للأخوات الفاعلات في الدورة ..

\\

أتمنى أن أكون قد وُفقت في شرح كيفية طرح الحلقات ~

وفقكِ الله غاليتي فتاة ليبيا لكل خير

وبلغنا واياكم رمضان في رضىً من الله وتوفيق منه وأعاننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

اخواتي الغاليات
فانيلا بوكس + حور العين 12

\

بارك الله فيكن على المرور الطيب 

وبانتظار مشاركاتكن الفاعلة في الحلقة التي سيتم طرحها الخميس باذن الله

----------


## فتاة ليبيا

إن شاء الله غاليتنا

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

تم طرح موضوع الحلقة الثانية ~ الرابط موجود في الصفحة الأولى لهذا الموضوع

----------


## اموره دبي

بالتوفيق....
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..

\

وياج يالغالية .. وياريت لو تشاركينا في الحلقات

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

وجزاكِ اخيتي

----------


## أم خلــودي

جزيتي خيرا يالغالية ومشكورة وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## سـارة88

جزاكِ الله خيراً غاليتي

ولكن في الجدول غير مذكور لنا الساعة !!!

أتمنى من أحد الأخوات أن تخبرنا عن الوقت 

بارك الله فيكن

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

> جزيتي خيرا يالغالية ومشكورة وفي ميزان حسناتك


واياكِ حبيبتي أم خالد ..

ربي يتقبل منا أجمعين




> جزاكِ الله خيراً غاليتي
> 
> ولكن في الجدول غير مذكور لنا الساعة !!!
> 
> أتمنى من أحد الأخوات أن تخبرنا عن الوقت 
> 
> بارك الله فيكن


ويجزيكِ غاليتي سارة ..

حبيبتي لا يوجد وقت محدد ، في الغالب يتم طرح الحلقات في الصباح مابين الساعة 10-12

وروابط الحلقات التي يتم طرحها توجد في الصفحة الأولى في الرد الثاني على الموضوع ..

فكرة الدورة ، انه في كل مرة يتم طرح حلقة من برنامج كيف تتعامل مع الله ، ويتم مناقشة ما دار في الحلقة بين العضوات
لتحقيق الاستفادة المرجوّة

أرجو منكِ التكرم بالمشاركة ، و وفقنا الله واياكِ لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## أم سالمَ

بارك الله فيكمَ 
و أثابكمَ خير الجزاءَ ، = ]

----------


## ام الوصايف



----------


## بنت البلوشي20

قصة فتايات دخول الاسلام .. دمعت عيني

بارك الله فيج

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

يزاكم ربي كل خير اخواتي الغاليات 

وبانتظار مشاركاتكن الفعالة في الدورة

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛ 

جُزيتِ الفرْدَوس الأعلَى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥ 

{ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}

----------

